# The bored @ work clubhouse!



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2010)

Ive just started a cool new job as an IT Technician in a school   But as my CRB check (so they know Im not a nutter) isnt back yet, I cant do much lol.  And as its a school, Im limited to what sites I can visit (and I dont mean I want to visit THOSE sites either lol)

What can us bored at work people do?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

well for starters get warzone 2100 as its bootable off a flash drive great RTS game burns away alot of time its oringially from PS1 needless to say it takes care of ALOT of boredom in situations like yours

http://wz2100.net/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well for starters get warzone 2100 as its bootable off a flash drive great RTS game burns away alot of time its oringially from PS1 needless to say it takes care of ALOT of boredom in situations like yours
> 
> http://wz2100.net/



Thanks m8


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/warzone2100port/

thats the USB version just put it on  pop it in and waste some time


----------

